

Result of Cold Fusion experiment claimed a success of 470kW output - wavephorm
http://pesn.com/2011/10/28/9501940_1_MW_E-Cat_Test_Successful/

======
jerf
Assuming the cited 470kW was an average rate, 470kW times 5.5 hours ~= 9.3
gigaJoules. [1]

Pick your choice of divisor off of
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_density> . A convenient one is gasoline,
at 34.2 megajoules per liter, for 272 liters of gasoline ignoring the oxygen
[2], or about 72 gallons of gasoline for us backward folks in the US.

Or Lithium-ion batteries, at the high end of .9 MJ/kg according to
Wikipedia[3], that's about 10,000 kilograms of battery [4].

I don't know what this means, just thought the math would be helpful. It seems
like we are getting up into the domain where if there really is a hidden
generator doing this, it really ought to be pretty obvious, and ISTM we are
getting out of the domain of measurement error or trivial-and-brief chemical
reaction rounding error. If this is a fraud, it's a bold one. Fraud is still
my dominant theory pending further confirmation, but someone (I consider)
trustworthy confirming those numbers would shake my beliefs up quite a bit.

[1]:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=(5.5+hours+*+470+kilowatts)+i...](http://www.google.com/search?q=\(5.5+hours+*+470+kilowatts\)+in+gigajoules)

[2]:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=(5.5+hours+*+470+kilowatts)+/...](http://www.google.com/search?q=\(5.5+hours+*+470+kilowatts\)+/+34.2+megajoules+/+liter)

[3]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-ion_battery> , see sidebar

[4]:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=(5.5+hours+*+470+kilowatts)+/...](http://www.google.com/search?q=\(5.5+hours+*+470+kilowatts\)+/+.9+megajoules+/+kilogram)

~~~
ugh
What about the 500kW generator hooked up to it? That would explain it.

Sounds like a scam.

~~~
jerf
I'm not saying it isn't. Just that those are the numbers. As I said, if it's a
scam, it's a bold one, even by free energy standards; just leaving the
generator running is pretty obvious to anybody, and I mean, obvious to my
metaphorical grandmother (you know, the one who can't turn on a computer). If
the observers "missed" that then they are clearly in cahoots. This is why I
said I'd want "trustworthy" confirmation, not anonymous.

If this is a scam it almost belongs on Hacker News just so it can be analyzed
for future posterity as a marketing hack.

~~~
ugh
It seems to me like the only one who was actually doing any serious confirming
was some mysterious and anonymous “customer”. Sorry, that’s just not good
enough.

~~~
jerf
Gosh, I seem to recall saying something quite like that. Maybe you're hitting
the wrong "reply" or something?

------
consultutah
So it produced 470kW of electricity. But there was a 500kW generator hooked up
to it running the whole time. Mystery solved.

That sucks. I don't believe in free energy, but I'd love to be proven wrong.

~~~
Karunamon
Actually, if you read the article, the output was being independently
verified.

~~~
scarmig
Independently verified by a mysterious "unnamed customer."

It's really irritating. I have training in physics and actually think cold
fusion is a very promising area of research. But jokers like this dude end up
giving it a bad name, which makes it harder to do real research on it without
losing funding for your other projects, which makes legitimate scientists pass
over it even more, which makes even more loons take the stage.

Le sigh.

------
ricardobeat
I think this is more like it: <http://www.rochester.edu/news/show.php?id=3934>

------
Hilyin
Why is someone spending their time trying to figure out free energy, when we
have the sun and thermal energy that is untapped and plentiful? Seems like a
waste of time, we need to be working on getting the costs of real solutions
down so they can be adopted and used more widespread.

~~~
blhack
The same reason people were developing internal combustion engines when they
should have been focusing on how to breed faster and bigger horses.

------
frankydp
This is not a free energy device, there is mass loss.

------
rorrr
A secret experiment, limited only to an unknown customer.

SCAM.

